# Lyme disease



## Woodstock (Jun 22, 2013)

Can chickens get Lyme? We have chickens to help reduce tick population, and several of them have ticks by their eyes.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would be removing the ticks. Yes it is possible for ticks to contract lymes disease but its rare. Not all ticks carry lymes and it's not prevalent in all areas.


----------

